# Let's See Your Ride!



## Coenen (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm shocked there's not a pic thread in here. Let's see your 'yaks, or for some of y'all,  your fleet! 

Here's mine, a 2016 Sea Ghost...


----------



## DSGB (Feb 13, 2017)

The only picture I could find of mine. Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120.


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2017)

Perception Pescador  12ft


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 13, 2017)

2016 Ascend FS128T which was stuffed well beyond it's 350# weight limit for a 3 day Oconee River camping trip from the Avant Mine "boat ramp" to the Trestle in Oconee, GA .  Unless you have seen the 128T, you wouldn't believe the internal storage room in this thing.

Sun Dolphin Journey 10' (with a seat upgrade) captained by my daughter Hannah.

Shannon was in her '16 FS12T taking the pictures.


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 13, 2017)

pnome - what river or creek is that?   Beautiful place.


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> pnome - what river or creek is that?   Beautiful place.



That's the Chattahoochee.  Took that picture on a trip from buford dam to settles bridge this past summer.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 15, 2017)

Fs12t


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 15, 2017)

Ocean kayaks, older yaks but have served me well.


----------



## S.Tanner (Feb 15, 2017)

My Jackson Big Rig and my son's Skipper from this past weekend


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## chriswkbrd (Feb 16, 2017)

Not the best picture.


----------



## jcarleto (Feb 16, 2017)

*Old Town Predator on Etowah (Fall 2016)*

This is a shot of my last run on the Etowah last Fall.  The other kayak in the shot is one of the new Ocean Kayaks.

Not a great shot of the kayaks, but the scenery is nice.  I have a milk crate behind the seat containing my ice chest and a couple of vertical rod holders.  There is one Cabella's "Quick-draw" rod holder in front of the seat on the starboard side and an anchor trolley.

It is a stock boat except for the correction I added to the seat brace to keep it from coming loose and dumping me into the water when I hit a bump.  It is a great boat now that I have that corrected.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## leoparddog (Feb 18, 2017)

The Coosa HD with my German Shepard and the Big Tuna on Euharlee Creek


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2017)

I have added a few more since this picture.  A Predator PDL and an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 in Lemon Grass.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2017)

Randy said:


> I have added a few more since this picture.  A Predator PDL and an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 in Lemon Grass.



Holy mackeral Randy!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 20, 2017)

If you blow it up you will see 200 lbs of corn hid in that right rear corner


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2017)

Randy, this is an intervention.
We are all here because we love you, and we don't want to see to continue down this road.
Please, step away from the plastics.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2017)

My old one.  Ocean big game


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2017)

New one.  Jackson kraken 13.5
It now has a kraken krate in the back as well.  (Apex's pic)


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> If you blow it up you will see 200 lbs of corn hid in that right rear corner



Lol... not enough room in my shop left for corn.


----------



## vstateblazer (Feb 22, 2017)

Ride 115


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Dub (Mar 1, 2017)

Randy said:


> I have added a few more since this picture.  A Predator PDL and an Ocean Kayak Trident 13 in Lemon Grass.



What type of propeller drives are those on the left side of the pic ?


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Mar 16, 2017)

@Dub Those are Minn Kota Drives that drop into the Old Town Predator XL


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Apr 3, 2017)

...


----------



## Lecrevisse (Apr 4, 2017)

Native Slayer 14.5, a great boat.


----------



## Msteele (Apr 7, 2017)

*Jackson Big Tuna*

Picked up a slightly used yak today.  Anybody else have one?  Plan to fish some of my old striper holes on some rivers around here.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 8, 2017)

MSteele,
I have a Big Tuna and I enjoy fishing out of it.  I registered mine so I can put a trolling motor on it.  I love the "Tuna Tank" and drilled holes in mine to use as a live well.  That is probably why I enjoy fishing from it, just toss the fish in the well.  With two paddlers, its a fine fast kayak.  Does good with one person as well but a little slower to paddle.  I cut a replacement tank top from plywood so my dog can comfortably sit there when the Mrs. is up front.  With the three of us the battleship is loaded but stable and we've had it out that way on Carters Lake and several rivers.


----------



## Msteele (Apr 8, 2017)

leoparddog said:


> MSteele,
> I have a Big Tuna and I enjoy fishing out of it.  I registered mine so I can put a trolling motor on it.  I love the "Tuna Tank" and drilled holes in mine to use as a live well.  That is probably why I enjoy fishing from it, just toss the fish in the well.  With two paddlers, its a fine fast kayak.  Does good with one person as well but a little slower to paddle.  I cut a replacement tank top from plywood so my dog can comfortably sit there when the Mrs. is up front.  With the three of us the battleship is loaded but stable and we've had it out that way on Carters Lake and several rivers.


Nice.  Send me some pictures please.  I might add a trolling motor to mine later.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 8, 2017)

Msteele said:


> Nice.  Send me some pictures please.  I might add a trolling motor to mine later.



I don't have the motor mounted here, but you can see where it attaches to the 5/4" board which is bolted to the milk crate.  The crate is held down by the weight of the battery and by the bicycle chain and tensioner links. Using eyehook screws into the built in mounts.


----------

